# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Pranverë... mes notash te preferuara !

## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Poezia: Çesk Ndreca - Kompozimi: Mark Kaftalli_

----------

bili99 (10-04-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bili99 (10-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

Ah !moj arome ,ti shpirtin me ndez!
Me ngjall dashurin' gjersa te vdes!
Ti me mban gjalle s'me le te t'harroj,
me ushqen vlagen gjersa te rroj.
Te dua pranvere te dua!

----------

SERAFIM DILO (22-03-2018),sirena_adria (22-03-2018)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

LIVE mrekullojne veç Artiste te Medhenj !

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

